
Explained: What is message encryption and how it works - praveenscience
https://www.financialexpress.com/industry/technology/explained-what-is-message-encryption-and-how-it-works/1862064/
======
tmp538394722
This article seems to confuse some terms.

Just one little example

> ...offers an additional layer of encryption, where messages can get deleted
> after a specific time.

That’s not encryption. That’s application logic which you must trust is
working on the recipients device as well as yours.

There are a lot of other mistakes. It seems like regurgitated blog spam, and I
won’t spend time correcting the rest of it.

doing some quick googling shows these clearer, shorter, and more correct
articles:

Very short explainer: [https://protonmail.com/blog/what-is-end-to-end-
encryption/](https://protonmail.com/blog/what-is-end-to-end-encryption/)

More in depth: [https://ssd.eff.org/en/module/deep-dive-end-end-
encryption-h...](https://ssd.eff.org/en/module/deep-dive-end-end-encryption-
how-do-public-key-encryption-systems-work)

